# Paypal problem



## edicehouse (Jan 21, 2013)

I submitted to party someone last week and they see it as pending.  I don't see it on my bank statement or in paypal statement.  Any suggestions?  Ps yes the money is in the account.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 21, 2013)

If it does not show as being deducted from your account and it is shown as pending in the recipient's account - you can be almost certain that it was not sent for whatever reason.  Do you show a pending transaction between paypal and your bank account?  If you do Paypal thinks that is where you sent the money from and it won't show in your paypal account.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 21, 2013)

Did you end up sending it as an E check.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 21, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Did you end up sending it as an E check.


I think e-check should show deducted from the sender's account immediately and pending in the recipients account----but that might not be right so this is something else to check.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jan 21, 2013)

When you put in their email, did it know them (show you a name)? If not, they have to accept/claim the payment and it shows as pending in your account until they do.

Edit - BTW it's a banking holiday... I have some pp transactions from the weekend that haven't hit the bank yet because of it.


----------



## edicehouse (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't see it anyplace, ebay is saying I sent it, but I don't see it on paypal anyplace or on bank.  So I asked him to send email to my email account so I can pay.  I won the items last wednesday and sent payment then.  It must have been some freak thing.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 21, 2013)

If you have not confirmed your address with Paypal, I believe they leave it up to the seller as to whether they want to accept your payment.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 22, 2013)

I have had to call PayPal support a few times and they were very helpful.


----------



## edicehouse (Jan 23, 2013)

I resent the payment, if it comes out twice I will know something was wrong, I just think something got timed out or something weird on my work computer.  Just keeping an eye, I think it is all right now.


----------

